# LF: CO2 Nylon Washer



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Where do you guys get the nylon washers for CO2 tanks?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Try J and L Aquatics.I think I got some there in the past.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, I'll call them tomorrow


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

It looks like they don't sell them. Any other ideas?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kms tools, stuff that sells welding gases, beer u brew places too. They all use cylinders 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into them


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I will check if they carry them were I get my co2 filled.If you are in a bind I have a spare.Just Pm me.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm not in a hurry. I'm setting up CO2 for the first time and I'm still waiting for some stuff from Ebay.


----------

